# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  The 1 Week Challenge #3

## djpatch999

*Yes! The One Week Challenge is back!* ...well at least I hope that's what you're all screaming  :wink2: 

So basically this is a competition for those who are very new to the forums or are in the middle of a dry spell. The aim is what it says on the tin, you have to have a lucid dream in 1 week.

If the competitive element isn't enough to get you motivated then how about this; the first person to have a lucid dream within the 7 days gets *500 community hall points.* The second person gets *200* and the third gets *100*. If you don't know what these points mean it basically allows you to change the colour of your name, add things to it etc.

Now there are just a few simple rules to follow with this:

1. Don't lie about the dreams you've had 
2. If you feel like you are struggling, overwhelmed or anything like that then talk to me or someone with lots of experience on the forums  :wink2: 
3. Have fun in those dreams of yours  :tongue2: 
4. You will have a lucid dream

The challenge will start on the night of Monday 15th of April. Since I am no good with time differences all I will say about it is start when it is your time to to start and finish when it's the correct day. The 7th night counts people!  :tongue2:  I will of course be taking part myself this time however should I be the first I wont take the points  :tongue2: 

Another 2 things to mention are you *must* let me know you're joining by telling me you're 'in' below and don't forget to keep track of your progress by updating it in here too! It makes for interesting reading and can often motivate others  :smiley: 

Good luck and happy dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Hey DJ! Haven't seen you around in a while! I shall be watching the challenge. 

For some reason when LDs break a dry spell they are normally awesome lucids! I'll try and spread the word around.  :smiley:

----------


## redarx

IN





COUNT ME IN, I've been in an awful dry spell and i know that this will get me out of it...I look forward to the competition!! Can't wait for Monday, getting psyched. Been trying to pull of a bankai recently

----------


## djpatch999

haha I know Brandon! Really pumped to get back in to it! (probably not the best time with exams just around the corner xD)

Welcome redarx haha I know this will boot you out of the dry spell with some force  :wink2:  if you get that bankai done in this challenge you MUST link it not just because you have to but that is something I'd love to read xD Good luck! Not that you need it  :tongue2:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

*Tags* Want to watch this thread and see what happens. 

Good luck guys!  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Awh come on Wishfulthinker, I thought you wanted to learn how to DILD  :wink2:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I do. That's true. 

Fiiine. Count me in for DILD only. :p

----------


## djpatch999

Woo! ^_^

----------


## Scionox

I'll watch as well, good luck everyone!  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

*Night 1*

Woke up saying "Nooo recalll, don't do this to me now!!!  :Sad: " Barely a fragment remembered. I think I need to go to bed earlier xD

EDIT:

Two dreams came to me after I lay still for a bit  :tongue2: 

The One Week Challenge - Night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 1 - Absolutely nada recalled at all, which I expect being at home.   ::roll:: 

EDIT: Two fragments remembered now, 

First one I woke up and walked into my bathroom, I opened the cabinet and took my morning tablets.

Second one I walked down to Lincoln train station, two guys were stood by this bit of the wall and I asked them to move so I could press a button for the bus times (replacement bus service) and a hologram appeared out of the wall, displaying the bus times, I read them, thanked the guys and walked away.

----------


## Masumi

Hey I'm new here so count me in! :Cheeky:  Tonight will be my first night of the challenge. but sadly I don't have any recall of last night from lack of sleep. :Sad:

----------


## Cartersauce

Why not! I'm in. Status: noobie :tongue2:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 2 - Woke up and really had to struggle to recall, pretty awful night.

Walked through a park with my bf holding his hand, we stood still after a while and he wrapped his arms around my waist - really sunny day.

EDIT: This also happened, was quite cool so thought I'd share it.

EDIT: Would help if I posted the link....  ::roll:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wish...-change-45534/

----------


## Cartersauce

I, too, had trouble with recall.

I was playing a Mario Party type game with my roommates. I was Yoshi and I kept getting screwed over in the mini games. I was very angry haha.

I was walking my roommate's dog around what I believed to be a school campus. We walked inside a building and I began looking for an area that had a 10 ft radius of openness so I could tie her up. I saw my sister and her boyfriend.

----------


## djpatch999

Welcome to DV both *Masumi* and *Cartersauce* and of course I'm glad to hear you're part of the challenge I have no doubts that you will have your lucids tonight!  :tongue2: 

If you're both struggling with recall this thread may help: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html It lists all of the methods of bringing back recall the forum knows of  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

The One Week Challenge - Night 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Masumi

I had no dream recall night one I wasn't trying as hard as I know I can be. Time to buckle up. Already got my DJ in BrendanBosses format.

----------


## Cartersauce

> Welcome to DV both *Masumi* and *Cartersauce* and of course I'm glad to hear you're part of the challenge I have no doubts that you will have your lucids tonight! 
> 
> If you're both struggling with recall this thread may help: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html It lists all of the methods of bringing back recall the forum knows of



Thanks, djpatch999. I've been into LDing for about 2 years and have read plenty! My problem has been consistency and dedication.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 3 - 

Well... I woke up being able to remember a dream and a frangment... and then I moved out of my bed and now I can only remember the fragment....  :Bang head:  

Fragment - I was at school playing Catchphrase, but I was about 38. No idea about the context of anything.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

> Thanks, djpatch999. I've been into LDing for about 2 years and have read plenty! My problem has been consistency and dedication.



Hopefully you'll be back having a lucid soon then! Maybe you should try setting an earlier sleep schedule and you could maybe attempt a different technique to the one you've been using previously? There's quite a few to choose from if you go look through http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-lucidity/ and you might find a technique you find easier.

----------


## Cartersauce

So close!:
I was at hockey practice and then I went to a teammate's apartment. There I saw pictures with my sister in them and I knew I was dreaming. As quick as I realized I was dreaming, the dream started to fade. I tried looking at my hands, but it had no effect. I even remember thinking "this is my dream...I can make this last as long as I want." Too bad it didn't work  :Sad:  This happens to me all the time! I can't get past the blanket of doubt that creeps over me, shading my lucidity. Maybe I will try spinning right off the bat rather than focusing on my hands/landscape.






> Hopefully you'll be back having a lucid soon then! Maybe you should try setting an earlier sleep schedule and you could maybe attempt a different technique to the one you've been using previously? There's quite a few to choose from if you go look through Attaining Lucidity and you might find a technique you find easier.



Most of my successes have been through recognizing a dream sign (namely, teeth falling out...oddly enough, seeing my deceased father frequently never registers). Others have been by accident or recognition of the dream itself. WBTB is effective for me. I usually wake up in the early morning a few times to use the washroom anyway. Bedtime is between 11:30pm and 12:30am and I get out of bed around 8-8:30am.

----------


## djpatch999

*Cartersauce:* What do you mean so close?! You've only gone and bagged the top point prize! Although very short you were lucid, and that counts  :wink2:  Congratulations! The points should be transferred over to you within the next 24 hours (If they don't come through please let me know, sometimes the system's a bit buggy). You are of course more than welcome to continue with the One Week Challenge, in fact I quite encourage it. However you are now not elegible for the 2nd or 3rd prizes.

Congratulations once again and I hope you have many more lucids both within this week and of course the rest of your life  ::D: 

*Night 3*

Recall gone completely  :Sad:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

> So close!:
> I was at hockey practice and then I went to a teammate's apartment. There I saw pictures with my sister in them and I knew I was dreaming. As quick as I realized I was dreaming, the dream started to fade. I tried looking at my hands, but it had no effect. I even remember thinking "this is my dream...I can make this last as long as I want." Too bad it didn't work  This happens to me all the time! I can't get past the blanket of doubt that creeps over me, shading my lucidity. Maybe I will try spinning right off the bat rather than focusing on my hands/landscape.



Congrats! As DJ says, it counts as a lucid! I'm betting you'll have a fully controlled lucid by the time the challenge is up!  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Congrats Cartersauce!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Cartersauce

Thank you everyone for your warmness! My lucidity lasted maybe 5 seconds so I don't feel like I deserve the prize. *WHEN* I have a fully lucid dream tonight, I will feel better!

----------


## djpatch999

> Thank you everyone for your warmness! My lucidity lasted maybe 5 seconds so I don't feel like I deserve the prize. *WHEN* I have a fully lucid dream tonight, I will feel better!



You do deserve the prize because it's a huge huge step in the right direction, a clear sign you're doing things right.  ::D:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 4 - 

Went to bed a little earlier and remembered one dream, I was out at a meet up with my boyfriend and as we walked back to his we stopped walking and started kissing instead.is friends walked up behind us and the dream ended.

----------


## djpatch999

*Night 4*

Had 2 dreams, none of them were lucid, forgot both of them *facepalm*

----------


## Cartersauce

I had some last night:

In one of them I actually thought to myself "this is a dream." I was in a basement, break-room looking area with high school friends and peers when it happened.
I would consider this one even less of a lucid than my previous because that is as far as it went.

Fragments: 
--I was playing in a basketball game, but not doing very well haha. My mom, dad, and uncle were in the stands.
--Some high school friends and I were on the blacktop of my 1st elementary school doing handstands.
--I was playing hockey and then I began to notice a bunch of little kids playing so I figured I shouldn't be playing against them. I got off the ice and went to the locker room.
--My aunt and uncle were on the end of my driveway back home. They were there to pick up my mini fridge for their travels. I wanted to clean it first, but my uncle said it was fine.

The had one I remembered quite well upon waking up, but waited too long to write it down/replay it in my head. I forgot it completely now.

----------


## Masumi

Got nothing on night two but this morning after night 3 I got 2 little tid bits and a bit more lengthy memory of another dream but i was in a hurry so I didn't get anything down it was something like Assassins Creed.

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams  :tongue2: 

EDIT: Progress! I remembered a dream where I looked at something and thought it was odd but questioned it no further. Certainly hinting at a lucid tonight  :tongue2:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 4 - I slept like the dead so just a fragment where I looked at my bank balance and saw £250 which made me happy.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 5 - Slept pretty solidly again. Awoke remembering a dream but now it's only a fragment. Someone asked me to stay awake all night dreaming instead of sleeping and I stated I'd rather do both and they asked me what I was talking about. I have no idea if I explained or not.

----------


## djpatch999

*Night 5*

Dream 1 - Was running through a cave system with different powers. Then my brother put lava everywhere and I had to get out. Luckily I found some water and used it to turn the lava to stone and I eventually managed to form some stairs out.

Dream 2 - I was going through an assault course but it had quiz questions and mental challenges within it. So I was running through this with several other people. We got to the first room and I immediately knew the answer, then I remembered I'd been here before. This was one of the dreams I'd forgotten a few nights ago. I was now moving through the rooms a lot faster since I knew all of the answers. The dream then faded out.

Dream 3 - I was in a dark hellish fiery place. There was a sleeping dragon behind me and I had this magic powder in my pockets that allowed me to have different powers. That's all I remember

----------


## djpatch999

*Night 6*

No dreams remembered

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 6 - 

So so close. I remembered a fragment where I was on a bus and it was picking up all the members of dv (I think it was the Knight Bus... :L) 

And in my second dream I was talking about lucid dreaming as I started to wake up. As the dream was fading I realised I was dreaming but by the time I'd realised it properly I was fully awake and just remembering.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Night 7 - Barely got any sleep so I didn't even have the chance for a dream really, let alone a lucid.

----------


## djpatch999

*Night 7 - Final Night*

Okay so I had all these dreams, I woke up, logged on to DV and started typing them up. Then I open my eyes for real......NUUUUU  :Sad:  All of my dreams were forgotten, typed up on a version of DV that doesn't exist. Well I came close and these are clear signs I'm getting somewhere.

*End Of Challenge!*
That's my 7 nights up! The rest of you finish up yours because I know you're all in different time zones and Post your final night here (or any other nights you haven't typed up yet). Well done guys, it's been a fun week and *Congratulations* to *Cartersauce* and possibly *wishfulthinker* she doesn't class it as a lucid but I do. Who knows maybe that list could be added to once everyone's got their 7 nights down  :wink2: 

Anyway keep a weather eye on the challenges sub-forum because there'll be another one coming up very shortly  ::D:

----------


## Masumi

Sorry I havn't posted in a while in short didn't get any lucids its been harder now because i'm back from spring break BUT i now have a memory o being in the state of dreaming and awake and during that time I had some sort of partial realization I was in a dream because i could hear my radio on but I was seeing this weird blurry world vision going on so I got a weird semi lucid YAY!  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

A lucid is a lucid Masumi, congratulations! 200 points will be transferred over to you shortly  :smiley:  Could you make anything out through the blurry vision?  :tongue2:

----------

